# Let's talk about David Randolph Singers ensemble for a second shawll we..



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

David Randolph is a made up name , he was born David Rosenberg, but perhaps judeophobia was rampant in is early life even in new york, my father speculated this , he said perhaps he did not want to feel different or annoy, since jewish.

Im expecting another Monteverdi / gesualdo combo called:Italiaan Madrigalls(1952) this baffled me, perhaps my oldest gesualdo recording sofar , a first generation Gesualdo da venosa hmm jeez hmm .. this is interresting.

Iwant to know what were the memorable vynils of Randolph Singers and about David Randolph has a conductor of ensemble, this might arriived tomorrow god knows?

See im a musiicologist , in a purist sense, a gesualdo expert, to confirmed sutch a pretenieous status
i most indulged in hours of recording of gesualdo from each decade thus meaning and thus said (1950-nowaday)
So you betcha i have 50'' era , 60''era,, 70 era,80 era , 90'' era to knowaday Gesualdo, some of these old recording are awesome like the one ARGO(LABEL) PUT OUT IN 1970, but let's remains in the subjectwhat did Randolph singers done has in repertoire :Bartok? (out of the blue deprofundis).

:tiphat:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

When I was a kid in the '50s, our family had two LPs of Christmas Carols (on Westminster) by the Randolph Singers -- long worn all to hell and thrown out -- that still represent to my ears what Christmas carols should sound like.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Randolph Singers- Christmas Carols. 1951

Thanks, I needed this tip, thinking about vampiric corporate globalism, Randolph Singers doing carols is just the antidote.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hmm jeez, this album is all orange lemmons and lime , very flavory Gesualdo, one of the first in america.Get the first 1952 Gesualdo orange edition, it's that good.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

,if i won your trust in Gesualdo knowledge of fine recording get this 1952 randolph singers Gesualdo\Monterverdi ,platter of joy! 
on westminster the madrigals are very well song very authentic to my ear very genuine , like being there in Gesualdo castle hearing him(thee dark prince) live.

You know in your mind you want this album first edition orange , better than pink edition less rare less thick in media LP, less density lesser the sound, no mythos here.


----------

